# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Юмор в картинках

## vova230



----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*я здлой и стлашный селый волгъ! ууу!*

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## fIzdrin

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А это знаменитые Бобруйские светофоры

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А это девушки-экономистки заигрывают с преподователем

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Asteriks

*А Вы говорите - ЛЮБОВЬ...*


*Кто теперь скажет, что я не самая популярная дама в Интернете?  Спасибо, поклонник!*

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А это Бобруйские перекрестки, они настолько суровы, что даже тракторы предпочитают пересекать их по пешеходным переходам.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Любопытные зёбры*

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 15.11.2009 в 17:15_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Sanych

Помниться я в другую тему  хотел эту картинку выложить, да не нашёл

----------


## Asteriks

Бери! Сюда другую подкинем)

----------


## Sanych

Уже не надо туда. Да и не помню уже куда именно надо было

----------


## Asteriks

Не юмор, издевательство над ослом (((

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## vova230



----------


## Sanych

Во, по теме

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Нет у вас чувства юмора!  Что смешного в машинке?

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
(автопортрет)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то струя у парня не очень)) Простатитом не страдает?

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Там от ботинок на метр будет. Какой простатит.

----------


## Alex

*КУЛИНАРНЫЙ ЮМОР НА ВАШЕМ СТОЛЕ*
*Это ограничено только пределами вашей фантазии!*




> [url="http://www.fotohost.by/v.php?id=ae8ec4e94dde9c4194d70181ec3c7214"][/url 
> 
> 
> *Подготовленный банан с "плавниками" и "хвостом" вставьте в застывающее желе (уловите момент), дайте слегка застыть. 
> Затем выложите "волны" и "буруны" из кусочков твердого желе и облейте их застывающим почти загустевшим желе. 
> Дайте застыть и подайте на стол. 
> Помните, что охлаждение бананов до температуры ниже +12-14 гр. С нежелательно, т.к. при низкой температуре они утрачивают вкус и многие полезные свойства.*

----------


## Alex

>

----------


## Alex

>

----------


## Akasey



----------


## Asteriks

*На МОДЕРОВ нашего форума похожи)))*
Картинка анимированная.

----------


## Alex

> *Новогодний юмор*

----------


## Asteriks

Продолжаю тему новогоднего юмора.

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Вот такая подборочка,заранее извиняюсь если ущемил чьи-то нежные чувства.

----------


## Irina

Схемка)))

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

вот эта особо улыбнула  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
=
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Alex



----------


## Irina

*Красиво жить не запретишь!* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

гг что есть то есть 
===

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

не фото , но юмор

----------


## vova230

Пусть и не совсем юмор, но тоже понравилось

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Asteriks

В Глубоком люди  стригутся вот в такой парикмахерской. Название приглянулось.

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Машинально руки потянулись)))*

*Вопрос, ближе к мужской части:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## fIzdrin

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## vova230



----------


## Akasey



----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Блин, малого на берег волной выбросит

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Вот на такой прикол ещё сегодня нарвался )))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230



----------


## HARON



----------


## Irina



----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230



----------


## vova230



----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

,Без коментариев

----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Как точно сказано про 2012 год.
Видали и и не такое.

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## BiZ111



----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

А что это за намёки такиЯ?

----------


## Sanych

<<<>>>

----------


## Asteriks

Ответный удар!!!  Ничего личного. Увидела - подумалось, что дурость какая-то.

----------


## Sanych

а по моему где-то этого друга я уже видел и совсем не давно

----------


## Asteriks

В Жодино? Или на форум к нам пробирался?

----------


## BiZ111

ха-ха =)

----------


## Sanych

в картинках

----------


## Asteriks

Ну вот, не дали пошутить. В картинках...

----------


## Sanych

*Правильное место для компьютерной мышки*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*SOS!!!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*3 в одном*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*МужЫг!!!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Ё моё!  А что это за ОН такой на последней?  А первая очень милая. Спальня на втором этаже.

----------


## Sanych

Крысянё нейкае.

----------


## Asteriks

Гигант))

----------


## Sadist

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## BiZ111

> *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> ...

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## tih_on

Прикольные картинки

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Поиграем в ассоциации?)))*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Последнее из наболевшего???

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, не то слово   А когда  ещё и 6 щенков было - вообще вилы. Они даже провод от модема старого съесть умудрились))

----------


## vova230



----------


## Irina

Это кто ж до такого додумался?)) Кошмар.

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Это да, по теме

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Жизненно

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111



----------


## BiZ111



----------


## BiZ111



----------


## Sanych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

На форумах любят создавать темы: Какой у вас компьютер?

Один чел ответил так:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230



----------


## Sanych

Прикольные саженцы

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Это уже что-то из идеального мира.

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно)

----------


## PatR!oT

последнее просто жесть  как там нужно говорить  автор жжет )))))

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ремень хороший.

----------


## Irina

А мне колбочка для разлива понравилась))  Всё всегда налито будет одинаково))

----------


## Sanych

А если чуть в свою сторону наклонить, против часовой стрелки допустим 

Там кстати и на картинке не ровно налито.

----------


## Irina

Но идея хорошая))

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Как вам такой анализ сайта от [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

А вот такие новости недвижимости Беларуси на mail.ru 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230



----------


## Sanych

Я мастер спорта

----------


## Mouse

Реклама без фотошопа: что у джигита по колено, то у деда до...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Забавно

----------


## Mouse

Смотрю сегодня утром в окно, а там - кошачья сосиска ползёт. Говорят новая порода.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## zaraki

хех я пока в перворазрядник =)

----------


## vova230



----------

